

Could OkCupid work for finding co-founders? - JesseAldridge
http://www.okcupid.com/profile/ja-hn

======
JesseAldridge
People always say that starting a company with someone is like marrying them.
So why not try finding a co-founder through a dating site? I answered several
match questions on OkCupid, thinking about traits I'd like to see in a co-
founder. I'm interested in seeing match percentages between me and other
Hacker News users.

